# Nappy horse



## BacollisMum (23 February 2013)

Wasn't sure where to put this as I'm not new to horses, in fact I've been riding for 26 years on and off and have owned my horse for 10 years - having said that I definitely don't know it all and am still learning so need some thoughts on this please!    

Anyway I have just taken on a new pony on loan, he is a 14.2hh cob and seems fairly nervous in new surroundings, after only a short time he has settled into our daily routine.  I took him on as a happy hacker and as we don't have a school or suitable field to ride in that is all I do.  As we are on a small yard there aren't always others to ride out with so I need to be able to ride out alone.  

I took the new boy out today for the first time having given him a few days to settle into his new home and it was a disaster, he napped...... a lot!  So he slowed right up, didn't respond to the leg or crop and then tried to spin, I felt that coming so he failed on the spinning which resulted in him walking backwards, I gave him a little more rein and gently kicked on, more walking backwards and stopping, we turned circles and generally didn't go anywhere other than all over the road until eventually he walked forwards.  Now I've dealt with my fair share of napping over the years, so it doesn't scare me and I am aware it generally means a lot patience and determination.  I won every battle and we only turned for home once I felt I had control and the decision was coming from me.  On the way out the road markings were the scariest horse eating monsters ever, funnily enough on the way home they did not present a problem at all.  

I'm thinking this pony would probably hack out no problem with another horse/pony, I get that he is nervous on his own and needs to get his confidence from me.  My experience of napping is that you can't bully a nappy horse/pony into going forward, you just have to sit it out and patiently ask, do a lot of standing still but just don't allow them to turn for home and eventually they'll give in.  I don't want to give up on this horse and return him yet as he is a sweetie to handle and I do like him, I'm thinking that maybe doing join up and taking him out with others so he is familiar with the local area might give him a bit more confidence, but my worry is he is 17 already!  -traffic doesn't bother him just road markings! 

I guess I'm looking for confirmation that my approach may in time give me a pony that will hack out alone, but how long will it take?  Any ideas on what else can I do or is it just patience?

I have my horse to ride who is a total star but now 24, so this guy was really for me to have a sharer and then something to ride when the day comes that mine can no longer be ridden.  Is it worth me putting so much effort into a 17 year old loan?  How long should I give it before I return him if it doesn't work out and find something that is ready to go?  

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Kaylum (24 February 2013)

See what he is like with others if you can first. What was he like when you tried him


----------



## hamper05 (24 February 2013)

First try leading him out in hand with his tack on along the same route, then mount up and have him led by a friend, and then try this again but ask the friend to stop sometimes and you walk on, or the friend can turn back and you ask the pony to walk on. Keep repeating this, and build it up step by step until he can go out by himself. Remember, don't just give up and turn home- tell him you mean business. Don't make it a big thing by praising him all the time, hacking out alone should be a normal thing that any horse is expected to do.


----------



## BacollisMum (24 February 2013)

He was OK when I first tried him, but he did have the owner walking alongside, however I was able to trot ahead for a while without any problem.  

Unfortunately being a small yard getting someone to walk with me won't be as easy as it sounds, plus I have two children so I am restricted as to when I can ride which means the times I am at the yard quite often there is no-one else there.  I'm going to try the in hand work and see how that goes, fingers crossed that might be enough to help his confidence.  

I did join up with him today, I'm hoping groundwork will help his confidence with me.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2013)

I won every battle and we only turned for home once I felt I had control and the decision was coming from me
		
Click to expand...

My number one rule with nappy horses is to never, ever, ever turn around on the spot and go home the way you came. I only ride circular routes or lolly-pop shaped routes.

Also I am willing to get off and lead the horse the whole way if needed (eg the napping is dangerous due to traffic), but they soon learn that going forwards is the only option.


----------



## BacollisMum (24 February 2013)

Faracat said:



			My number one rule with nappy horses is to never, ever, ever turn around on the spot and go home the way you came. I only ride circular routes or lolly-pop shaped routes.

Also I am willing to get off and lead the horse the whole way if needed (eg the napping is dangerous due to traffic), but they soon learn that going forwards is the only option.
		
Click to expand...

Annoyingly there is not an easy short loop where we are, we didn't turn on the spot we walked up to the nearest junction and walked around the triangle and headed for home - I know what you mean about turning around on the spot but honestly by the time we reached that junction I just didn't have the time to battle on - next time I go out out with him I will make sure it is a day when I have no time constraints - I didn't know he was nappy until I took him out yesterday, if I had I would have waited till I knew it didn't matter how long it took us to do a loop :-(


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2013)

Going around the triangle was the right thing to do.  It is hard when you have a nappy horse and no short circular route.


----------



## FrostyFeet (25 February 2013)

We have the same problem! Like you,rode & had ponies when younger,but just started back after a (gulp) 15 year break. I hack out an angelic mare & have just taken on a loan pony for my daughter-completely different! She is a sweetie on the ground,so good for building up daughter's confidence,but sooo nappy-apparently,she's just got away with it for years. Tried the leg on approach but just got backing & mini-rears,so going down the waiting game route-yesterday took only 2 minutes before she gave in,today was nearly 20! Frozen! But then she gets a fuss & a small treat as she's walking on & is pretty good for the rest of the time. Seems to be the best approach,although have warned daughter we have a long job ahead of us...Good luck with yours x


----------



## BacollisMum (27 February 2013)

Thank you all, but I think I'm going to send him back, I just don't have the time to put into developing his confidence.  We went out today with a friend and he is fine in company but as soon as my friend stopped so did he and if I tried to push on past my friend it became clear he just wasn't going to do it.  My friend tried circling back behind us but as soon as she did he stopped and planted himself.


----------



## Penny Less (27 February 2013)

You sound like me and my horse.  As he is on loan I would be inclided to send him back if after a few weeks there is no improvement. I have done everything to cure my nappy horse and eventually stopped riding him and even after 2 years he was still the same and it took all my enjoyment out of having him.  Its supposed to be fun!


----------



## RainbowDash (27 February 2013)

Hi,

To be honest if you'd brought him it would be worth the effort. Seeing as he's on loan I would politely return him and explain that he's not working out for you.

Xx


----------

